# [gelöst]emerge calibre-0.8.45 failed

## flammenflitzer

```
>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-text/calibre-0.8.45

>>> Install calibre-0.8.45 into /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/ category app-text

python2.7 setup.py install --root=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/ --no-compile --prefix=/usr --libdir=/usr/lib64 --staging-root=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/usr --staging-libdir=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/usr/lib64

*

* Running build

*

--no-compile specified, skipping compilation

*

* Running gui

*

        Compiling form /var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/work/calibre/src/calibre/gui2/filename_pattern.ui

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/temp/environment: Zeile 1244:  9591 Speicherzugriffsfehler  "$(PYTHON)" "${setup_file#*|}" "${_DISTUTILS_GLOBAL_OPTIONS[@]}" install --root="${D}" --no-compile "$@"

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-0.8.45 failed (install phase):

 *   Installation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 4991:  Called distutils_src_install '--prefix=/usr' '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--staging-root=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/usr' '--staging-libdir=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/usr/lib64'

 *   environment, line 1248:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               "$(PYTHON)" "${setup_file#*|}" "${_DISTUTILS_GLOBAL_OPTIONS[@]}" install --root="${D}" --no-compile "$@" || die "Installation failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/calibre-0.8.45',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/calibre-0.8.45'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/work/calibre'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/calibre-0.8.45, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/calibre-0.8.45:

 * ERROR: app-text/calibre-0.8.45 failed (install phase):

 *   Installation failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 4991:  Called distutils_src_install '--prefix=/usr' '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--staging-root=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/usr' '--staging-libdir=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/calibre-0.8.45/image/usr/lib64'

 *   environment, line 1248:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               "$(PYTHON)" "${setup_file#*|}" "${_DISTUTILS_GLOBAL_OPTIONS[@]}" install --root="${D}" --no-compile "$@" || die "Installation failed";

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Apr 03, 2012 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Ist etwas wenig Info.

Da es ein SegFault in python ist, könntest du mal mit eselect python schauen, welche Version gesetzt ist (2.7?). python-updater ist auch ein guter Anlaufpunkt.

Wenns nicht hilft, brauchen wir das gesamte build.log.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
eselect python show

python2.7
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1

  [3]   python3.2
```

```
/usr/sbin/python-updater
```

habe ich schon durchlaufen lassen.

----------

## franzf

Bitte das nächste mal selber zuerst auf bugs.gentoo.org suchen:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345331

Alle Pakete neubauen, die dir folgender Befehl liefert:

```
equery d sip PyQt4
```

Danach klappts mit calibre.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe nur gesucht nach "calibre-0.8.45"

Mein Fehler. Danke

```
emerge -1 PyQt4 pykde4 calibre -pv
```

```
[ebuild   R   ~] dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1  USE="X dbus declarative kde opengl phonon sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -multimedia -xmlpatterns" 9,514 kB

[ebuild     U ~] app-text/calibre-0.8.45 [0.8.44] USE="udisks" 23,847 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] kde-base/pykde4-4.8.1  USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples" 1,937 kB
```

```

emerge =dev-python/PyQt4-4.9.1 =kde-base/pykde4-4.8.1
```

Danke

----------

